# Had dinner next to a movie star in Port A tonight



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Ended up staying an extra day down in Port A and decided to have dinner at Marcel’s tonight. About 5 min after we sat down Tommy Lee Jones came in with his party and sat a few tables over. I’ve seen him before a few times up in Austin but Port A was a pretty big surprise. Never know who you’ll run into on a Monday in Port A. Think he had few before he got there because he was talking pretty loud. His voice is so distinctive it was hard to carry on a conversation because I was ready for him to say “ gentlemen we have a fugitive on our hands... A Dr. Richard Kimble…..” 

Anyway a fun encounter thought I’d share.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

He's renting a place down there


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Tommy Lee Jones is a born fisherman!!!

"What I want out of each and every one of you is a hard target search of every gas station, residence, warehouse, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse, and dog house in that area*" *

What he really wanted to say...

"What I want out of each and every one of you is a hard target search of every oil rig, rock structure, stand pipe, weed line, floater, clay pile, and wreck in that area"



Bret


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Tommy Lee Jones*

I am a fan of Tommy's but not his roommate in college - "Ozone Man" or Al Gore.........

Mike


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

wasn't he with the CG when they caught that guy stealing that boat?


tommy lee gets around....


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

HAHAHA. Great job on the photoshopping squidmotion


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

There have been quite a few celebs in Port A. George Strait has been seen numerous times. My brother asked Linda Bird Johnson for an I.D. on her check years ago when working for my B.I.L. Couple others that I don't remember now.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

aggiebret said:


> Tommy Lee Jones is a born fisherman!!!
> 
> "What I want out of each and every one of you is a hard target search of every gas station, residence, warehouse, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse, and dog house in that area*" *
> 
> ...


He does fish, to be exact he usually books a few days with the guys I use in Sitka for salmon. Only met him in passing a few years ago..seemed like a cool guy.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

George Strait has a house in Rockport near Key Allegro. I have seen him offshore many times on his 90' sportfisher "Day Money."


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Day money is a sight to behold up close, the teak on that boat you can smell from a mile away. It blows every production sport fisher I have seen out of the water. My friend was a deckhand on that boat a few times. I boarded it once and the electronics on that thing are amazing, the fighting chair alone cost somewhere around 100 grand. Does anyone know if that boat is still in rockport?


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

oh yeah its still there...last weekend....


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Pretty pretty! 37 knots too. Here are the specs (I'm pretty sure it's the same sportfisher):

http://www.mcmullenandwing.com/daymoney.htm


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

This is great - like the "Fishing Inquirer" - who needs the rag sheets at the grocery store? We got better tabs on our celebs down here than they do. Of course, we care more about their boats than any babies they might be having - sorry Brad and Angelina - get a boat, stick it Texas and we'll pay attention to you too.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

Benelliboss said:


> oh yeah its still there...last weekend....


DROOOOL.


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

I loved him in the movie Coal Miners Daughter with Sissy Spacek.

[George Strait has a house in Rockport near Key Allegro. I have seen him offshore many times on his 90' sportfisher "Day Money."]

I have a friend that loves George Strait, if she knew this she would be at his house sitting outside waiting for him.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Old salt said:


> Pretty pretty! 37 knots too. Here are the specs (I'm pretty sure it's the same sportfisher):
> 
> http://www.mcmullenandwing.com/daymoney.htm


Different sportfish, that was the old "Day Money", the current one is a 80' or so Merritt.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

There will never be another actor that can do Capt Woodrow Call like TLJ.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

And what would Day Money cost me?


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Fuelin said:


> And what would Day Money cost me?


I am going to guess somewhere between $6-8 mil - depending, of course, on the number of cupholders.


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Speaking of Merritt Sportfishing boats and Tommy Lee Jones check this out! I've managed to tie it together.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/men/article4444325.ece

He is going to adapt, direct, produce and star in a movie based on Ernest Hemingway's posthumously published novel "Islands in the Stream" No wonder he hanging in Port A on billfish tournament weekend. Take the time to read the article in this link. It looks like it may end up being his best role and best film. He is going to play Hemingway. The article talks about how he tracked down and bought a Merritt similar to Hemingway's "Pilar" and the movie will feature a battle with a 1000 lb. marlin.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Scott said:


> This is great - like the "Fishing Inquirer" - who needs the rag sheets at the grocery store? We got better tabs on our celebs down here than they do. Of course, we care more about their boats than any babies they might be having - sorry Brad and Angelina - get a boat, stick it Texas and we'll pay attention to you too.


three years ago, i took my (then) 13-year old son to an astros game. we were heading back and mc, jr. was hungry and wanted to stop at mcdonald's. i hate mcdonald's, but i stopped.

we were sitting inside eating when a white guy in denim jeans and denim shirt walks in with a big black feller dressed in a spiffy expensive suit. i could only see him from the back, but i kept telling my son that the guy looked familiar even from the back, but we were in a mcdonald's off of telephone road in houston at 10:30 on a saturday night.

finally, my curiosity got the best of me, and while they were still standing at the counter, i walked up next to him. sure enough, it was jay leno! i introduced myself and we had a little conversation. i asked him what the heck he was doing in a place like this and he told me that he had been in town for some kind of benefit and was headed to hobby to take the redeye back to los angeles. he was a real nice guy and we talked for several minutes and then he autographed my son's paper tray cover before he took his order and left. jay, i've learned since then, is a real fast food junkie.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I had dinner at a nice restaurant in Fredericksburg, Texas a few years ago and right across from us was none other than Kate Jackson. I couldn't help but stare at her occasionally....not because she was an actress....but.....because she is still a very attractive looking woman.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

STxFisherman said:


> I had dinner at a nice restaurant in Fredericksburg, Texas a few years ago and right across from us was none other than Kate Jackson. I couldn't help but stare at her occasionally....not because she was an actress....but.....because she is still a very attractive looking woman.


I was at a "dance club" one night for a bachelor party and saw Tito Ortiz and Jenna Jameson. I too could not help to stare, Tito Ortiz is a big guy! 

Bret


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw Elvis in the Astrodome...... :mpd: rs


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

bluewatertx said:


> Speaking of Merritt Sportfishing boats and Tommy Lee Jones check this out! I've managed to tie it together.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/men/article4444325.ece
> 
> He is going to adapt, direct, produce and star in a movie based on Ernest Hemingway's posthumously published novel "Islands in the Stream" No wonder he hanging in Port A on billfish tournament weekend. Take the time to read the article in this link. It looks like it may end up being his best role and best film. He is going to play Hemingway. The article talks about how he tracked down and bought a Merritt similar to Hemingway's "Pilar" and the movie will feature a battle with a 1000 lb. marlin.


Finally, a movie I will go see.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

aggiebret said:


> I was at a "dance club" one night for a bachelor party and saw Tito Ortiz and Jenna Jameson. I too could not help to stare, Tito Ortiz is a big guy!
> 
> Bret


I don't think I'd have been staring at Tito!!!!


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

george strait's boat is an 80' Merrit, one of the last ones made becasue Roy Merrit cut up the 80' hull mold, that Garlington Landweerer or how ever you spell it is not the same boat


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

bluewatertx said:


> Speaking of Merritt Sportfishing boats and Tommy Lee Jones check this out! I've managed to tie it together.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/men/article4444325.ece
> 
> He is going to adapt, direct, produce and star in a movie based on Ernest Hemingway's posthumously published novel "Islands in the Stream" No wonder he hanging in Port A on billfish tournament weekend. Take the time to read the article in this link. It looks like it may end up being his best role and best film. He is going to play Hemingway. The article talks about how he tracked down and bought a Merritt similar to Hemingway's "Pilar" and the movie will feature a battle with a 1000 lb. marlin.


boat is not a merritt it's a weeks made by wheeler--the boat is 36' made in the early 30's---boat has been redone---
movie is not based on fishing but trhe boat will be in it ---


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

bluewatertx said:


> Ended up staying an extra day down in Port A and decided to have dinner at Marcel's tonight. About 5 min after we sat down Tommy Lee Jones came in with his party and sat a few tables over. I've seen him before a few times up in Austin but Port A was a pretty big surprise. Never know who you'll run into on a Monday in Port A. Think he had few before he got there because he was talking pretty loud. His voice is so distinctive it was hard to carry on a conversation because I was ready for him to say " gentlemen we have a fugitive on our hands... A Dr. Richard Kimble&#8230;.."
> 
> Anyway a fun encounter thought I'd share.


Coached at a small 6-man football school which happened to be near a ranch (of sorts) that he owned. A couple of the kids I coached had worked for him. There was some suggestion that he talks "pretty loud" most every day. Makes me a little jealous.


----------



## Port A Pelican (Jul 23, 2007)

BF said:


> boat is not a merritt it's a weeks made by wheeler--the boat is 36' made in the early 30's---boat has been redone---
> movie is not based on fishing but trhe boat will be in it ---


Anyone else seen the replica or Tommy Lee Jones in PA?
http://portapelican.blogspot.com/2008/10/replica-of-hemingways-fishing-boat.html


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Yes, it is moored a couple of PRIVATE slips down from my boat. I'm sure he and the homeowners would love waves of people swinging by to check it out.


----------



## Port A Pelican (Jul 23, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> Yes, it is moored a couple of PRIVATE slips down from my boat. I'm sure he and the homeowners would love waves of people swinging by to check it out.


 Out of respect for privacy, I did not mention where the boat was moored. It is, however, in plain PUBLIC view and I'm sure the homeowners in the area (given the location) are well accustomed to regular boat traffic. If filming begins as scheduled, the boat should be departing for Puerto Rico in the near future. It is such a unique boat, it is hard to miss and I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers by mentioning that it is here in Port A.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> I saw Elvis in the Astrodome...... :mpd: rs


me too----twice.....
Once, a fella jumped the fence and ran out in the middle and one of his guitar fellas hit him over the head with his guitar as the police were tackling him. Elvis just kept on sing'n (true story)

Hog


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

My favorite is:

I hate rude behavior in a man…..I won’t tolerate it.


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

Met Tommy Lee twice while out in west Texas. He spends a lot of time in Alpine Marfa area. He is loud and obnoxious. We were a perfect fit.

Met George while in school at SWT at 3 in the morning on the south side that be a Phillips 66.

Almost had a pool stick in the hands of Rick Flair wrapped around my head at a bar in Lubbock. 

Want to meet famous people, go to Loes Highport on Lake Texoma. When working there in college, Met Dennis Rodman, Barry Switzer, Ross Perot, Tommy Hilfiger, Latoya Harris, my playboy bunny Hooter girl, Baldwin and Bridges families and the list goes on.


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

Try the striper fishing on Texoma with Rex and Marc.


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*Cool threat...*

Any updates... stirring it up.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

So did the Islands in the Stream movie ever get produced?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My wife works and is friends with Dr Ware at Herman. He fish's and hunt with Tommy.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

hog said:


> me too----twice.....
> Once, a fella jumped the fence and ran out in the middle and one of his guitar fellas hit him over the head with his guitar as the police were tackling him. Elvis just kept on sing'n (true story)
> 
> Hog


It was my dad. My uncle still talks about it LOL!:texasflag


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Shorty's ...*



SSP said:


> Any updates... stirring it up.


 I was in Port A yesterday and decided to stop by Shorty's for a couple of beers.

There he was ..... Tiger Woods.

Didn't see his boat though.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

gm said:


> So did the Islands in the Stream movie ever get produced?


According to IMDB.com, the movie is in production now.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> I don't think I'd have been staring at Tito!!!!


Who the heck is Tito Ortiz anf Jenna Jamison? Never heard of them. Is he the guy that makes Tito's vodka?
Pat


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> Who the heck is Tito Ortiz anf Jenna Jamison? Never heard of them. Is he the guy that makes Tito's vodka?
> Pat


An MMA fighter and **** star. How have you never heard of Jenna Jamison?! LOL


----------



## WifeOfACaptain (Apr 22, 2015)

I took that picture....
That guy took the "Mislaineous" on a joy ride!!


----------

